# The Band



## too larry (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2017)

. . . . .and friends.


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## playallnite (Aug 15, 2017)

thanks for sharing,their music is timeless, Rick, Richard, Levon RIP


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2017)

playallnite said:


> thanks for sharing,their music is timeless, Rick, Richard, Levon RIP


Those guys were huge for rock and roll. They were Bob Dylan's band when his band was scared too come south. After he went electric, they were getting death threats. They had a date in Dallas, and they refused to go. One of them said, "they killed John Kennedy and they liked him."


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2017)

The rules for this thread is there are no rules.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## draxhemp (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## draxhemp (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## draxhemp (Aug 24, 2017)

as it says in my EVE Bio
"They are the best that's why they call them self "The Band"."


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2017)

draxhemp said:


> as it says in my EVE Bio
> "They are the best that's why they call them self "The Band"."


I always heard it was from the Dylan days when he just called them the band. No doubt they were the best. Hate it that they couldn't get along. Would have been great to have had them for a lot longer.


----------



## draxhemp (Aug 24, 2017)

too larry said:


> I always heard it was from the Dylan days when he just called them the band. No doubt they were the best. Hate it that they couldn't get along. Would have been great to have had them for a lot longer.


yeah just me being cocky in the game =). my dad listen to the band my whole life. It wasn't till after I started having seizures and started looking at life that I fell in love with them every night while I cook i have speakers going and singing the best music ever made.


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2017)

draxhemp said:


> yeah just me being cocky in the game =). my dad listen to the band my whole life. It wasn't till after I started having seizures and started looking at life that I fell in love with them every night while I cook i have speakers going and singing the best music ever made.


I wore out 2 copies of The Best of The Band before I started listening to them on You Tube. Lot more options today.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2017)

A good story here. They were all babies. Long, long time ago.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2017)

I had a European bootleg cassette of Dire Straits on the KBFH back in the day. I recorded quite a few myself straight from the radio. But this is the first time I'd heard this recording. Pretty good.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2017)

I've tried watching those shows from the 90's. Can't do it. Just not the same as the old stuff.


----------



## draxhemp (Aug 30, 2017)

just doesn't get any better.


----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)

Pretty funny little segment with Dave.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ill go back through and check these guys out. I lierally just got into Dylan! Sure had listened to the ones in the juke box, but i just got a record player and picked up Hard Rain on lp, just ordered more off ebay. Be interesting go listen to these guys on their own


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Ill go back through and check these guys out. I lierally just got into Dylan! Sure had listened to the ones in the juke box, but i just got a record player and picked up Hard Rain on lp, just ordered more off ebay. Be interesting go listen to these guys on their own


The Band influenced most of the rock bands from the late 60's though the 70's. If they could have stayed together they would have been more known today.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

REK tribute to Levon.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## sdd420 (Jun 23, 2018)

The Last Waltz had all the other artists that were influenced by the band including Dylan Van Morrison Dr John etc ..it’s awesome


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> The Last Waltz had all the other artists that were influenced by the band including Dylan Van Morrison Dr John etc ..it’s awesome


Yes it did. . . . . . Yes it is.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yes it did. . . . . . Yes it is.


That song in particular is one of my favorites


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)

I may have posted this already, and if I have, sorry. Still a good story.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 2, 2018)

Just found this thread! ..a favorite band of mine, this one's a fave!


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

I had forgot about these guys getting together.


----------



## Spoofer (Jul 28, 2018)

Rock of Ages is hands down one of the finest of all rock records. One of my 10 "desert island discs" for sure! I was luck enough to see them play 2 or 3 times in NY State. I saw them open for the Dead once and they were great. Their concert in Watkins Glen drew over 300,000 people. Members of the Band stayed in the Woodstock area after their Music From Big Pink record. Levon lived there till his recent passing. Dillon is still in NY often too.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Thanks. I need to look up that show. Some good stuff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> Thanks. I need to look up that show. Some good stuff.


Roll you a big fatty and hit play. The next 90 minutes should be bliss.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

You Tube is picking my music tonight, and it picked this. . .


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)




----------

